# تقديرا لمجهودات مهندس حسان هدية بسيطة ملف نصى يوضح كيفية حساب الترخيم فى safe12 وعلاقته بالكود aci



## عمران الفاتح (11 أبريل 2010)

العزيز مهندس حسان2
بعد التحية
أرجو أن تتقبل منى هدية بسيطة وهى عبارة عن تلخيص لكل ما حضرتك سبق وشرحته وعلقت عليه بخصوص موضوع حساب الترخيم كما جاء بهذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html


برجاء مراجعة هذا الملف المرفق وتنقيحه إذا أردت حضرتك. ثم تحويله لملف PDF
حتى يكون مرجع لنا جميعا.

أنا فضلت بعد إذنك أن أبدأ الملخص مباشرة بالحالات الأربعة المبينة بجدول 9.5b للكود الأمريكى ثم شرح حضرتك الخاص بكيفية الحصول على حالات التحميل الغير خطية وأخيرا تعليقات حضرتك على معظم المشاركات من الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل.

شكرا لك وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك.
تحياتى 
أخوك عمران الفاتح


----------



## hasan86 (11 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك لك استاذي العزبز عمران على هذا الجمع الطيب.
والله لقد استفدت جدا من المشاركة ولم أكن أتصور أن ينال الموضوع هذا القدر من الاهتمام 

أقترح أن يتم جمع جميع مشاركات المهندس حسان وتوضع في مكان منفصل على حسب موضوعها للاستفادة منها 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسان2 (11 أبريل 2010)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> العزيز مهندس حسان2
> بعد التحية
> أرجو أن تتقبل منى هدية بسيطة وهى عبارة عن تلخيص لكل ما حضرتك سبق وشرحته وعلقت عليه بخصوص موضوع حساب الترخيم كما جاء بهذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html
> ...



أخي العزيز عمران الفاتح
أشكرك على الجهد اللذي قمت به سأحاول قراءة ما تفضلت بجمعه والعودة للتعليق اذا احتاج الأمر
مع تقديري واحترامي


----------



## أبو نادر (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
هذا من أسميه بالمحاور الايجابي (أعني م عمران )
فبعد أن وصل لنيجة طيبة شملها في ملف ورد متميز وبعد تعليق الأستاذ حسان يصبح الموضوع لبنا سائغا للشاربين 
فانهلوا إخواني من المعين الصافي 
وقد سبق أن طالبت بأمر مشابه في مشاركة سابقة هنا


----------



## melmokhtar (11 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وجدت بغيتى حيث كنت بالفعل بلشت اجمع نفس الموضوع فشكرا جزيلا لك أخى الفاضل
يبقى لى سؤالين ابحث عنهم
1-اذا كان safe 12 يعمل تقسيم البلاطات تلقائى فهل يفعل ذلك ايضا فى الكمرات حيث تفعيل extrude view لا يظر ذلك بجانب ان تقسيم البلاطات عند الاعمدة قد لا يوفر الاستمراريةالمطلوبة للتقسيم
2-معلوم اننا فى برنامج sap نحدد قبل الحل درجات الحرية للمنشأ من Analysis Option فهل فى برنامج safe كذلك ام انه بيعتبره باستمرار xy plane
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران الفاتح (13 أبريل 2010)

الفضل كله يرجع للعزيز المحترم مهندس حسان فالشكر له
تحياتى


----------



## حسان2 (14 أبريل 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي العزيز عمران الفاتح
> أشكرك على الجهد اللذي قمت به سأحاول قراءة ما تفضلت بجمعه والعودة للتعليق اذا احتاج الأمر
> مع تقديري واحترامي


الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
أكرر شكري العميق وتقديري لجهود الأخ العزيز عمران الفاتح وسعيه الدائم لفائدة الجميع, وأعتذر عن التأخير في استكمال الرد بسبب المشاغل الكثيرة, وبعد أن اطلعت على الملف بتأن وجدت من المناسب اجراء تعديلات بسيطة جدا على بعض العبارات الواردة فيه لجعلها أكثر وضوحا وفيما يلي النسخة المعدلة

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmyyj2jmoit


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2010)

أخى حسان

لم أقرأ كل الملف و لكنى وجدت من المناسب توضيح الطريقة الصحيحة

يتم تطبيق كل ال dead (self+finishes+sdl+wall+facade) مرة واحدة بإسم مثلا D1 ك

nonlinear (long term cracked) and و تقوم بتعريف ال creep و ال shrinkage

ثم يتم إضافة الLL 1 يتم تعريف ك nonlinear (cracked) only

لا يمكن تعريف كل جزء من ال dead يبدأ ثم ينتهى قد أخذ ال creep و ال shrinkage ثم يأتى الجزء الأخر من ال dead مرة أخرى ال creep و ال shrinkage ثم جزء أخر هكذا (فهذا يعنى تطبيق ال self لمدة 30 سنة ثم بعدها ال finishing لمدة 30 سنة ثم ال sdl لمدة 30 سنة و هكذا .....)
و أيضا غير مقبول أن تعرف ال self بال creep و ال shrinkage ثم باقى ال dead يكون nonlinear cracked only (فهذا معناه أن ال self فقط هو الذى يتسبب فى ال creep و ال shrinkage و أن ال finishing و الباقى لا يؤثر فى ال creep )

و أيضا لا يمكن إضافة كلا من ال dead و ال live ك nonlinear long term cracked فال live ليس من طبيعته الأستمرارية و بالتالى لا يؤثر فى ال creep أو ال shrinkage 

و أنا أفضل أن يتم تعريف load combination تسمى service تحتوى فقط على LL1 و يتم عمل CHECK عليها , و مقارنتها L/250 OR L/240 على حسب الكود 

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا

محمود الصقار


----------



## حسان2 (14 أبريل 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخى حسان
> 
> لم أقرأ كل الملف و لكنى وجدت من المناسب توضيح الطريقة الصحيحة
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم محمود الصقار
جميل أن يستمر الحوار, فهو أفضبل وسيلة للوصول الى أكبر قدر من الوضوح والتطور في أي موضوع
اذا أخذنا اقتراحك الأول لنناقشه, وهو أن تبدأ من حمولة لاخطية طويلة الأمد تشمل كل الحمولات الدائمة بأنواعها وتبدأ من الصفر.
أولا أنت ابتدأت من فرضية أن الطريقة التي وضحتها في مشاركتي تكرر أثر الـ creep & shrinkage ثلاثين سنة مرات متعددة وأنا أرى أن ما تفضلت به غير دقيق للأسباب التالية:
1- قبل أن نناقش كيف يعمل برنامج السيف تحديدا لنرى كيف ينظر الكود الى تاثير هذين العاملين؟ فاذا أخذنا الكود الأمريكي كمثال فهو يعتبر أن أثر هذين العاملين يمتد لمدة طويلة ولكنها ليست ذات تأثير أبدي, وحدد وصول قيمتها العظى ب 5 سنوات على الرغم أن عمر اي منشأ اطول من ذلك بكثير الا أن تاثير هذين العاملين بعد 5 سنوات صغير جدا بحيث يمكن اهماله
2- اذا اتبعنا الاقتراح اللذي تفضلت به فاننا نفترض أن كل الحمولات الميتة تم تطبيقها من اللحطة الأولى ودفعة واحدة وهذا مخالف للواقع
3- لذلك يجب أن نرى أولا كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج؟ وكيف تمت برمجته من أصحابه, فعند استخدام حمولات لا خطية طويلة الأمد للحمولات الميتة المتعددة حسب تسلسل تطبيقها وكل واحدة تبدأ من الحمولة اللاخطية طويلة الأمد التي تسبقها "كما جاء في مشاركاتي" فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الترخيم لكل حمولة انطلاقا من المقطع المتشقق اللذي نتج عن الحمولة التي تسبقها ويضيف نتائجها الى الحمولة الجديدة "ولا يضيف تأثير الـ creep & shrinkage لسناوتت تتكرر الى ما لانهاية كما تفضلت "وهذا ما وضحه معدو البرنامج"
وللاستدلال على صحة ما قلته فلنفترض أن ما تفضلت به صحيح من باب النقاش فان نتيجة الترخيم حسب الطريقة المقترحة من قبلك يجب أن تكون أصغر من تيجة الترخيم الناتج عن الطريقة التي شرحتها في مشاركتي, ولكننك لأو جربتها على أي منشأة ستجد أن الترخيم بطريقتك سيزيد بنسبة لا تقل عن 15% عن نتائج الطريقة المشروحة وسبب ذلك أن كل الحمولات بطريقتك تبدأ من المقطع غير المتشقق بينما الطريقة المشروحة كل حمولة تبدأ من زمن تطبيقها الفعلي ولا ترى أثرا لتراكم اثر عاملي creep & shrinkage اللذي تفضلت به
أما بشأن تعريف باقي الحمولة الميتة ك nonlinear cracked only فلم يرد ذلك في شرحي وانما ورد تعريفه كـ nonlinear cracked lomg term يبدأ من الحمولة التي تسبقه
أما اضافة جزء من الحمولة الحية كحمولة دائمة فجاء في مشاركتي في حالة واحدة فقط وهي كون هذا الجزء بطبيعته يطبق لمدة طويلة مثل حمولات المستودعات مثلا, أرجو الرجوع لمشاركتي
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل الجهود اللتي تبذلها في هذا الملتقى المحترم


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز حسان

لأرد عليك

أولا : تعالى نجيب على هذا السؤال

كيف تمثل أنت الحالتين الأتيتين فى ال SAFE
الحالة الأولى
:
نفترض أننا ردنا بعدما ننتهى من ال SELF سوف نقوم بتحميل البلاطة بعد 10 سنوات بال FINISHES ثم بعدها ب 10 سنوات سنقوم بتحميلها بال SDL ثم بعدها ب 10 سنوات سوف نحملها بال WALLS 

الحالة الثانية
:
نفترض أننا ردنا بعدما ننتهى من ال SELF سوف نقوم بتحميل البلاطة بعد 10 أيام بال FINISHES ثم بعدها ب 10 أيام سنقوم بتحميلها بال SDL ثم بعدها ب 10 أيام سوف نحملها بال WALLS 

هل لكليهما سنعطى نفس creep ? 

فى الحالة الأولى عمر تحميل ال self هو 1 يوم
و عمر تحيل ال finishes هو 10سنوات
و عمر تحميل ال SDL هو 20 سنة
و عمر تحميل ال WALLS هو 30سنة

فى الحالة الثانية عمر تحميل ال self هو 1 يوم
و عمر تحيل ال finishes هو 10 أيام
و عمر تحميل ال SDL هو 20يوم
و عمر تحميل ال WALLS هو 30يوم

فى الحالة الأولى ال creep لل self حدث و أنتهى 
ثم بعد حدوث هذا ال creep و نزول ال deflection عند 10 سنوات
ثم إضافة ال finishes و أنتظرنا كمان 10 سنوات ليحدث creep نتيجة لهذا الحمل( أصبحنا الأن 20سنة )
ثم إضافة ال SDLو أنتظرنا كمان 10 سنوات ليحدث creep نتيجة لهذا الحمل ( أصبحنا الأن 30سنة )
ثم إضافة ال WALLSو أنتظرنا كمان 10 سنوات ليحدث creep نتيجة لهذا الحمل ( أصبحنا الأن 40سنة )


فى الحالة الثانية ال creep لل self حدث و لم ينتهى بعد 30 يوم
ثم إضافة ال finishes و أنتظرنا كمان 30 يوم ليحدث creep لكليهما معا ( أصبحنا الأن 60 يوم)
ثم إضافة ال SDLو أنتظرنا كمان 30 يوم ليحدث creep لهم كلهم ( أصبحنا الأن 90 يوم)
ثم إضافة ال WALLSو أنتظرنا كمان 30 يوم ليحدث creep لهم كلهم ( أصبحنا الأن 120 يوم)


أنا أريد أن أحل المسألتين عند30 سنة ؟ ما الفرق؟

ثانيا أخى حسان بالفعل الكود الأمريكى يعطى معادلة نمثلها بهذا ال CURVE تنتهى عند 5 سنوات






و لكن لا تنسى أن الكود البريطانى يتعامل مع ال 30 سنة أيضا












أكمل بعد الصلاة بإذن الله

محمود الصقار


----------



## majdiotoom (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
معلومات رائعه مثلكم


----------



## حسان2 (14 أبريل 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى العزيز حسان
> 
> لأرد عليك
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم محمود الصقار
قبل أن أدخل في التفاصيل التي تفضلت بذكرها, ونستكمل الحوار الشيق, أرجو أن تأخذ أي بلاطة بسيطة وتجربها على السيف بالطريقة التي تفضلت بها وبالطريقة التي سبق لي استعراضها وتقارن النتائج وسترى كيف أن طريقتك ستعطي نتائج أكبر ثم حاول تفسير هذه النتائج.


----------



## عمران الفاتح (15 أبريل 2010)

العزيز مهندس حسان2

أشكرك جدا على تفضلك بمراجعة الملف وأتمنى من كل المشاركين فى أى موضعات مشابهة بالأخص فى النقاط الأساسية فى إستخدام مثل هذه البرامج أن يقدموا الملخص المفيد الذى يعطى الخلاصة التى وصل لها جميع المناقشين فى نهاية كل موضوع. 

وإذا كان ممكن أن يقوم أحد المشرفين الأفاضل بتجميع مثل هذه الملخصات فى المستقبل وفهرستها وترتيبها بطريقة مناسبة سيكون لدينا الكثير من المراجع الجيدة والمفيدة.

تحياتى


----------



## أبو نادر (15 أبريل 2010)

كل الشكر للأخ عمران ولأستاذنا م حسان ومتشوقين لمتابعة حوار الكبار مع المهندس الصقار.....(جاءت على القافية)




عمران الفاتح قال:


> العزيز مهندس حسان2
> 
> أشكرك جدا على تفضلك بمراجعة الملف وأتمنى من كل المشاركين فى أى موضعات مشابهة بالأخص فى النقاط الأساسية فى إستخدام مثل هذه البرامج أن يقدموا الملخص المفيد الذى يعطى الخلاصة التى وصل لها جميع المناقشين فى نهاية كل موضوع.
> 
> ...



أؤيد بشدة اقتراح الأخ المهندس عمران 
تحية للجميع


----------



## HISHAM" (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز المهنس حسان تأكيد لصحة كلامك في النقاش بينك وبين الأخ محمود الصقار أحببت أن أشارك بهذا الملف الذي أوضحت فيه الشركة الصانعة كيفية حساب السهم بواسطة سيف 12 ومن خلال الملف نلاحظ حتمية تقسيم الحمولات كما تفضلت أنت ومن غي المنطقي وضع الحمولات الميتة دفعة واحدة فهذا لا يتماشى لا مع الواقع ولا مع إرشادات الشركة الصانعة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2010)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي العزيز المهنس حسان تأكيد لصحة كلامك في النقاش بينك وبين الأخ محمود الصقار أحببت أن أشارك بهذا الملف الذي أوضحت فيه الشركة الصانعة كيفية حساب السهم بواسطة سيف 12 ومن خلال الملف نلاحظ حتمية تقسيم الحمولات كما تفضلت أنت ومن غي المنطقي وضع الحمولات الميتة دفعة واحدة فهذا لا يتماشى لا مع الواقع ولا مع إرشادات الشركة الصانعة
> تقبلوا تحياتي




أخى العزيز 

إن شاء الله سأستمر فى ردودى , غير أنى أحببت أن أوضح شيئا ما:

ليس بالحتمية كل ردود ال csi تكون دقيقة , و قد راجعتهم فى أكثر من رد , هذا ليس قرأنا , 
و قد سألت البرفيسور أشرف حبيب الله ( مدير ال csi ) عندما كان هنا فى دبى فى أشياء , وكانت ردوده فى بعض الأحيان , أنه سيطور هذا , أو ...
أخى أنا لا أختلف أن هناك فترة زمنية بين تطبيق الأحمال ال dead و لكن أعتقد أن أخذ هذه الفترة لا يكون بعمل تطبيق لل creep بكامل ثوابته كما هى 

فأنا لا أعترض مثلا إذا قمنا بذلك بشرطين :
1- عدم أخذ ال creep كل مرة بكامل قيمته , حتى لو كانت 5 سنين , أرى أن نبحث عن طريقة لتقسيم ال creep بين الأجزاء المختلفة من ال dead أو وضعها كاملة فى أحد أجزاء ال dead فقط ( self , finishing,sdl,walls , facade ) 
2- أخذ عامل ال age of loading فى هذه الحالات عند حساب ال creep 

قد يكون رد ال csi سليما بهذين الشرطين و هنا أمامنا طريقان 
1- أن نتناقش لنحاول أن نصل لجواب 
2- أن نراسل csi و نقول لهم نحن نتفق معكم فى ردكم 

لكن أخبرونا :
1- هل نأخذ ال creep خمس مرات بنفس القيمة
2- هل نضع عامل age of loading فى ثابت للخمس حالات 

للهروب من هذه الأسئلة : أنا أثرت أن أطبق كل الحالات مرة واحدة فيأخذوا قيمة ال creep كلهم مرة واحدة من البداية فيكون ال long term deflection أكيد أكبر من لو طبقتهم واحد تلو الأخر ,

و لو صح كلام أخى و حبيبى المهندس حسان و كانت نتيجة ال long term على التوالى أقل من لو طبقتهم مرة واحدة , مع عدم تغير ال factors فهنا أنا أتفق معه , لكن أتسأل , أى عمر تحميل سيأخذه لحساب ال crreep
finishing 
sdl
الحوائط 
أو ...


و الله أحب أيظهر الحق على لسان أخى حسان
و دعنا نفتح مدارك بعض المهندسين الذين يحبون هذه القضايا

محمود الصقار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى العزيز حسان
> 
> لأرد عليك
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم نقاشكم الهادف والمفيد والذي نتعلم منه جمعيا ادب الحوار والنقاش الهندسي ،
واتمنى عليك ان تعيد رفع المرفقات (الصور) مرة اخرى وكذلك بملف منفصل حتى يتم الاطلاع على المحتويات حيث لم تظهر هذه الصور.
مع تكرار شكري وتقديري للاستاذان المهندس حسان والمهندس محمود


----------



## حسان2 (16 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم محمود الصقار
في البداية دعني أعلق على عبارتك الأخيرة:


> و لو صح كلام أخى و حبيبى المهندس حسان و كانت نتيجة ال long term على التوالى أقل من لو طبقتهم مرة واحدة , مع عدم تغير ال factors فهنا أنا أتفق معه


النتائج للترخيم طويل الأمد باستعمال csi safe 12 بالطريقة التي استعرضتها بالتأكيد تعطي قيم أصغر من استعمال كل الحمولات الدائمة مرة واحدة م" مع استعمال نفس العوامل factors" , وقد قلت هذا مستندا الى تجارب عديدة قمت بها اضافة للبحث الطويل "كما هي عادتي قبل استعمال أي برنامج" للغوص في مرجعيات البرنامج المختلفة الصادرة عن أصحاب هذا البرنامج, ويمكنك تجريب بلاطة صغيرة بالطريقتين وتدقيق النتائج ومقارنتها خلال اقل من 10 دقائق
أما اذا عدنا لاستكمال الحوار حول النقاط التي أثرتها فمنها ما يتعلق بالأسس النظرية والتجريبية لحساب الترخيم طويل الأمد ومنا ما يتعلق باستعمال برنامج csi safe 12 تحديدا في هذا المجال:
1- لنبدأ بالأسس النظرية لحساب الترخيم طويل الأمد وأثر عوامل الـ creep, shrinkage and temperature مع الزمن عليه: جميه الكودات ومنها الأمريكي والبريطاني بعد تجارب طويلة تعتبر أن تاثير هذه العوامل طويل الأمد ويمتد الى سنوات طويلة جدا تمتد امتداد عمر المنشأة ولكن النسبة الكبرى منها تحصل خلال سنوات معدودة من تطبيق الحمولات الدائمة, قد تختلف الكودات عن بعضها في تحديد هذه السنوات والنسبة قليلا, ولكنها جميعا تتفق على اعتبار الأثر اللذي يحصل خلال هذه السنوات القليلة يشكل نسبة عظمى وتعتمدها في التصميم كتقريب مقبول, بما فيها الكود البريطاني اللذي ذكرت انه يتحدث عن 30 سنة, ولكن اذا تابعت قراءة بقية السطور في الكود البريطاني تجد أنه قال كذلك أن نسبة 80% من تأثيرات هذه العوامل تحصل خلال 30 شهر الأولى:



وجميع الكودات تتفق من حيث المبدأ ان هذه التأثيرات غير ثابتة ويصعب تحديدها بدقة كاملة فهي مرتبطة بعوامل كثيرة متغيرة ويصعب السيطرة عليها ومنها: نوع وقياس الحصويات المستعملة في الخرسانة, نسبة الرطوبة واختلافها خلال المدة الزمنية المعتبرة, درجات الحرارة واختلافها خلال هذه المدة........... ولكنها وضعت اسس نتجت عن دراسات نظرية وتجريبية واعتبرتها كافية لأغراض التصميم ومنها اعتيار مدة زمنية محددة كافية لتقييم الترخيم طويل الأمد الكلي ومعظمها حددت هذه المدة ضمن حدود 5 سنوات كما حددت طريقة واسس لاعتبار عوامل ال creep & shrinkage 
ومع اختلاف زمن تطبيق كل نوع من الحمولات الدائمة فانها جميعا يمكن اعتبارها أنها ستدوم مدة تتجاوز المدة التي تم اعتبارها "5 سنوات" والفارق الأساسي في زمن تطبيقها هو وضعية المقطع في بداية تطبيق الحمولة "من حيث تشققه" فالحمولة التي تطبق في بداية عمر المنشأ تطبق على مقطع غير متشقق وتسبب مع الزمن ظهور تشققات في هذا المقطع مع الزمن, ويبدأ تطبيق الحمولات تباعا على مقاطع سبق تشققها بسبب الحمولات التي سبقتها. "لا شك أن هذا يحوي بعض التقريب المقبول,
وكما ذكرنا سابقا أن تحديد الترخيم الفعلي بشكل كامل الدقة مستحيل والتقريبات الموجودة في الأسس المعتمدة في الكودات تعتبر مقبولة.

2- اذا عدنا لاستعمال برنامج csi safe 12 تحديدا في هذا المجال, فكما هو معروف فان كل برنامج عند اعداده ينطلق من الأسس النظرية واشتراطات الكودات التي يعتمدها ويحاول معديه ايجاد طرق برمجة لتنفيذ التحليل وفق هذه الأسس والاشتراطات ويدققونها ويشرحون لمن يقدمون هذا البرنامج الطرق التي بنو البرنامج عليها وطرق استعماله الصحيحة " حسب طريقة برمجتهم" للحصول على أقرب النتائج للأسس والاشتراطات التي انطلقو منها, وجميع البرامج يجري تطويرها مع الوقت ليحسنو من دقة نتائجها وتطابقها مع الأسس النظرية والكودات والتي بدورها خاضعة للتطوير الدائم ما دامت الحياة مستمرة, والحقيقة المطلقة مع الله وحده" وهذا ما حصل مع النسخة 12 من برنامج csi safe اذ تم تطوير طرق حاسب الترخيم طويل الأمد لتكون دقتها أعلى وتحقيقها للأسس النظرية والاشتراطات أكبر, وبالتأكيد سيجري تطوير نسخ جديدة وربما برامج جديدة كل يوم , وهذه هي طبيعة العلم.
ففي النسخة الأقدم من البرنامج كانت الطريقة المتبعة تشبه ما تفضلت به, ولا نستطيع أن نقول أنها غير صحيحة ولكن النسخة الجديدة والطريقة التي استعرضتها والمتوافقة مع طريقة اعداد البرنامج أكثر دقة . واذا اتبعنا طريقتك فبالتأكيد سنحصل على نتائج مقبولة ولكنها أقل دقة وأكثر تكلفة . اذ دائما الغاية من التطوير الحصول على دقة أعلى للحصول على أمان أكبر وكلفة أقل
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل المشاركين وكل الآراء


----------



## melmokhtar (16 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
معذرة يا أخوة لى عندكم عتب من أخ يحب لكم الخير جميعا
منذ 5 أيام طرحت سؤال و ان كان يبدوا انه من مبتدأ - بالرغم انى اعمل على برنامج الساب منذ 5 سنين الا انى جديد فى السيف - الا انه ذو اهمية عندى مع تقديرى لانشغالكم بموضوع اهم للمحترفين و الذى استفدت منه كثيرا
برجاء ان يفيدنى احد الاخوة فى تساؤلى السؤال ثانية
1-اذا كان safe 12 يعمل تقسيم البلاطات تلقائى فهل يفعل ذلك ايضا فى الكمرات حيث عند تفعيل extrude view لا يظهر تأثير ذلك بجانب ان تقسيم البلاطات عند الاعمدة قد لا يوفر الاستمراريةالمطلوبة للتقسيم و هل يمكن لى ان ألغى التقسيم التلقائى و أقوم بعمل تقسيم من عندى حتى أضمن الاستمرارية كما فى الساب
2-معلوم اننا فى برنامج sap نحدد قبل الحل درجات الحرية للمنشأ من Analysis Option فهل فى برنامج safe كذلك ام انه بيعتبره باستمرار xy plane
برجاء الرد و جزاكم الله خيرا و معذرة ان شغلنا وقتكم و جهدكم معنا


----------



## حسان2 (16 أبريل 2010)

melmokhtar قال:


> بسم الله السلام عليكم
> معذرة يا أخوة لى عندكم عتب من أخ يحب لكم الخير جميعا
> منذ 5 أيام طرحت سؤال و ان كان يبدوا انه من مبتدأ - بالرغم انى اعمل على برنامج الساب منذ 5 سنين الا انى جديد فى السيف - الا انه ذو اهمية عندى مع تقديرى لانشغالكم بموضوع اهم للمحترفين و الذى استفدت منه كثيرا
> برجاء ان يفيدنى احد الاخوة فى تساؤلى السؤال ثانية
> ...



الأخ الكريم melmokhtar 
بالتأكيد أن عدم الرد على سؤالك ليس لاعتباره من مبتد~ فكل تساؤل في هذه المهنة له قيمته وتأثيره وفي النهاية كلنا مبتدئون عند محاولتنا البدء بعمل جديد, وانما ربما فاتني "لي على الأقل " ملاحظة سؤالك في حينه بسبب غيابي عدة أيام عن الملتقى
على أي حال فان برنامج السيف يختلف عن غيره من البرامج التي تعمل بطريقة العناصر المحدودة أن له امكانية اجراء التقسيم "meshing" لجميع العناصر الداخلة في المودل بشكل اوتوماتيكي وبطريقة تتفق مع مبادئ عمل العناصر المحدودة وتضمن استمرارية العناصر وما على المستعمل الا التعامل مع العناصر الكاملة كما هي على الطبيعة "فالبرنامج يشكل داخليا مودل خاص للتحليل بعد اجراء التجزئة" ويعطي للمستعمل امكانية التحكم بالقياس الأعظمي للعناصر واضافة خطوط تقسيم وبعض التحكمات الأخرى والمبينة فيما يلي:



وفيما يلي طريقة القيام بذلك:


----------



## HISHAM" (17 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز المهندس حسان تأكيدا لما تقوله حول المبدأ النظري لتأثير ال 
creep &shrinkage 
أحب أن أغني الحوار بهذا الملف أتمنى أن يكون مفيدا
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## خالد موسى1 (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 0
جاري التحميل


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 الاخ المهندس/ محمود الصقار 
السلام عليكما ورحمة الله وبركاته​عند تصميم قطاع البلاطه ال(Flat slab) فاننا لاندخل تأثير الحديد العلوى فى حساب عمق القطاع ونعتبر الحديد العلوى غير موجود وذلك فى منطقة العزوم الموجبه مما يؤدى الى الحصول الى عمق كبير للخرسانه عنه اذا تم اخذ تأثير الحديد العلوى أثناء حساب العمق الفعال للبلاطه 
وعند تصميم قطاع الكمرات الهوردى يفضل استخدام حديد اضافى علوى فى منطقه العزوم الموجبه وذلك لتقليل عرض الكمره الهوردى وبالتالى تقليل الاحمال على الكمره الهوردى 
وبمراجعة حساب قيمة سهم الهبوط الناتج عن الانكماش والزحف نجد أنه يتأثر بقدر كبير بقيمة الحديد الاضافى العلوى الذى يتم وضعه فى القطاع 
السؤال هنا كيف يقوم برنامج السيف 12 بحساب قيمة سهم الهبوط (long term deflection) على أساس الحديد الفعلى العلوى الذى يقوم البرنامج بحسابه أم يعتمد على القيمة ( Default) الموجوده المقابله لل( Creep) والتى تساوى 2 وواضح انها محسوبه على اساس أن الحديد الاضافى العلوى هو (Min. Area steel) 
تقبلا تحياتى واتمنا لكما أوقات سعيده​


----------



## حسان2 (5 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 الاخ المهندس/ محمود الصقار
> السلام عليكما ورحمة الله وبركاته​السؤال هنا كيف يقوم برنامج السيف 12 بحساب قيمة سهم الهبوط (long term deflection) على أساس الحديد الفعلى العلوى الذى يقوم البرنامج بحسابه أم يعتمد على القيمة ( Default) الموجوده المقابله لل( Creep) والتى تساوى 2 وواضح انها محسوبه على اساس أن الحديد الاضافى العلوى هو (Min. Area steel)
> تقبلا تحياتى واتمنا لكما أوقات سعيده​



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
سبق مناقشة هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في الملتقى, وقد شاركت في هذا الحوار, وفي هذا الحوار تجد اجابات مفصلة عن تساؤلك, ويمكنك الاطلاع على هذه المناقشات في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136122.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله وجعل ذالك فى ميزان حسناتكم وشرح الله صدركم ووسع افقكم
ولكن السؤال هنا سوف ندخل حديد الشبكه فقط العلوى والسفلى وأين تأثير الحديد الاضافى سواء سفلى أو اضافى علوى عند الركيزه بالنسبه لل(Flat slab) فهذ الحديد الاضافى سوف يقلل من قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد ------ طيب لماذا يضع البرنامج نسبة الحديد بقيمة (Min.) اليس المفروض يقوم بحساب سهم الهبوط على الحديد الفعلى عند القطاع ؟؟
وماذاعن الكمرات الهوردى؟ 
اسف على الاطاله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حسان2 (5 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله وجعل ذالك فى ميزان حسناتكم وشرح الله صدركم ووسع افقكم
> ولكن السؤال هنا سوف ندخل حديد الشبكه فقط العلوى والسفلى وأين تأثير الحديد الاضافى سواء سفلى أو اضافى علوى عند الركيزه بالنسبه لل(Flat slab) فهذ الحديد الاضافى سوف يقلل من قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد ------ طيب لماذا يضع البرنامج نسبة الحديد بقيمة (Min.) اليس المفروض يقوم بحساب سهم الهبوط على الحديد الفعلى عند القطاع ؟؟
> ...



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
اذا راجعت الشكل اللذي أرفقته بمشاركتك ستجد أكثر من خيار للتلسيح :
أحدها هو التسليح الفعلي الناتج في البرنامج, والاخر هو تسليح يختاره المستعمل في حال استعمال تسليح مختلف عن نتائج التصميم "عادة يكون أكبر من اللازم وفق البرنامج" وفي الحالتين يكون التسليح متناسبا مع متطلبات التصميم في كل مناطق البلاطة
أما بالنسبة لنسبة التسليح الدنيا min فلا أعرف كيف استنتجت أن البرنامج يضع نسبة التسليح الدنيا, اذا كنت تقصد العبارة المذكورة اسفل الشكل المرفق والتي تحدد نسبة التسليح الدنيا حسب الكود المستعمل فالمقصود منها هو أنه في حال كون التسليح الناتج من التحليل أقل من نسبة التسليح الدنيا فالبرنامج يستعمل نسبة التسليح الدنيا حسب الكود


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذا الجزء يوضح كيفية حساب الهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش فى الكود المصرى 






وهذا الجزء من الكود الامريكى الذى يحسب الهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش كما رفعته حضراتكم من قبل 









يلاحظ فى الكود الامريكى أن أقصى قيمة للهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش = 2.00 مره الهبوط الناتج من الاحمال الميته وهذا يحدث عندما تكون قيمة الحديد الاضافى العلوى تساوى صفر بعد مرور 5.00 سنوات من صب المنشأ

وهى نفس الملاحظه فى الكود المصرى أن أقصى قيمة للهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش = 2.00 مره الهبوط الناتج من الاحمال الميته وهذا يحدث عندما تكون قيمة الحديد الاضافى العلوى تساوى صفر
السؤال هنا لماذا يتم وضع قيمة (Creep cofficient) فى برنامج السيف 12 بمقدار = 2.00 الم يجب وضعها برقم أقل من 2.00 للأخذ فى الاعتبار وجود حديد الشبكه العلوى فى البلاطه المسطحه( Flat slab) مما يؤدى الى تقليل قيمة الهبوط طويل الامد وبالتالى الحساب بدقه على أساس وجود هذا الحديد ؟؟؟
اسف على الاطاله 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## حسان2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> هذا الجزء يوضح كيفية حساب الهبوط طويل الامد نتيجة الزحف والانكماش فى الكود المصرى
> 
> ...


مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Baroud (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الكرام, ربما يكون سؤالي متأخرا و لكني بدأت بالتعلم على برنامج safe v12 من فترة قريبة...
ما قد فهمته من المناقشات القيمة السابقة انني فقط استعمل نتائج التحليل اللاخطي سواء طويل الامد ام لحظي لمعرفة قيمة الترخيم فقط و مقارنتها بالكود. اما عند التصميم للحصول على قيم حديد التسليح فالتحليل يجب ان يكون static-linear
هل ما فهمته صحيح؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ baroud
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اما عند التصميم للحصول على قيم حديد التسليح فالتحليل يجب ان يكون static-linear
> هل ما فهمته صحيح؟


كلام صحيح للحصول على قيم حديد التسليح ولكن يمكن عمل حالة تحميل اضافيه ( Working) يكون فيها التحليل static - nonlinear للحصول على قيم الترخيم (سهم الهبوط) لحظى أو طويل الامد ومقارنته بالكود 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## Baroud (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي اسامة شكرا على الرد السريع و المفيد...
لقد قمت بعمل تحليل لموديل بحيث ان ال load case كانت كالتالي :
1) الوزن الذاتي لاخطي طويل الامد
2) الحمل الميت لاخطي طويل الامد
3) (50%) من الحمل الحي لاخطي طويل الامد
4) (50%) المتبقية من الحمل الحي لاخطي *لحظي*
بحيث يتم حساب الترخيم بشكل تراكمي ابتداء من الوزن الذاتي و هي حالة رقم (1) حتى حالة رقم (4) كما شرح الاخوة سابقا, و لكن عند مقارنة نتيجة الترخيم للحالة رقم (3) مع نتيجة الترخيم للحالة رقم (4) فلم يكن هناك أي اختلاف ولو بسيط, أي أن الفرق في قيمة الترخيم بين كلتا الحالتين يساوي (0.0) و هذا غير منطقي !
فهل تعتقد بوجود خطأ في ادخال البيانات أم ماذا؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ baroud
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *اخي اسامة شكرا على الرد السريع و المفيد...*
> *لقد قمت بعمل تحليل لموديل بحيث ان ال load case كانت كالتالي :*
> *1) الوزن الذاتي لاخطي طويل الامد*
> *2) الحمل الميت لاخطي طويل الامد*
> ...


الاخ الكريم أولا لاشكر على واجب 
بالنسبه للحمل الحى فهو لايدخل فى حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد لانه غير دائم الوجود الا فى المنشات التى يكون فيها الحمل الحى هو الحمل الرئيس الدائم مثل المخازن والمستودعات وئؤخذ نسبه من الحمل وليس الحمل كله 
بالنسبه للحاله التى ذكرتها يمكن ان يكون هناك خطأ برجاء مراجعة الملف وحالات التحميل 
تقيل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## Baroud (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم صحيح و هذا ما قمت بعمله حيث ال (50%) من الحمل الحي أعتبر لاخطي طويل الأمد و ال (50%) المتبقية لاخطي لحظي. تم مراجعة المدخلات و كانت صحيحة كما شرح الأخ حسان في السابق و لكن النتيجة لا زالت كما هي أي أن الفرق في قيمة الترخيم بين كلتا الحالتين (3) و (4) يساوي (0.0) !!
أرجو من المهندس حسان اضافة رأيه ايضا ان كان متابعا للموضوع معنا
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عمران الفاتح (14 فبراير 2012)

أخوتى المهندسين الأفاضل
بعد التحية والسلام
وجب التنويه على أن شركة csi أصدرت منذ فترة فيديو على هذا الرابط 
http://www.csiberkeley.com/safe/watch-and-learn#page=page-1

بعنوان *SAFE - 08 Cracked Section Analysis*

*هذا الفيديو يوضح طريقة الشركة فى حساب الهبوط وهو يختلف عن الطريقة التى تفضل بها مهندسنا الفاضل مهندس حسان.*

*و مهندس أسامه نوارة تفضل مسبقا بوضع هذا الفيديو فى المنتدى الكريم بهذا الرابط*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=277354*

*لكن مهندس حسان لم يعلق على طريقة الشركة حتى الأن.*
*تحياتى*


----------



## nezarsoumaia (14 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً 
​*


----------



## zahi baroudi (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقارنة طريقتين الCSI بالDeflection بالأرقام*

السلام عليكم،

بالفعل نقاش فعّال ومفيد، بوركتم إخواني.
ولكن صراحة أنا أحبّ ترجمة الكلام بالModels، ولذلك قمت بتصميم نفس السّقف بالطريقتين المصرّحتين من قبل شركة CSI، على أن تكون الأحمال الحيّة non-sustain بكاملها.

الطريقة الأولى:
a) Long term sustain (Long Term Cracked) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN
b) IMMITDIATE ALL LOADS (CRACKED) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [1]. THEN
c) IMMIDIATE SUSTAIN (CRACKED)=Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN

DEFLECTION RESULT AT LONG TERM COMBNATION =a+b-c = 5.66 cm

الطريقى الثاني:
*a. Add Dead Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from Zero Initial Condition.
b. Add SDL Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "Dead
c. Add LL Load case using Nonlinear (Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "SDL

DEFLECTION RESULTS AT LIVE LOAD PATTERN = 3.84 cm

الفرق = 1.82 cm تقريباَ

المشكلة هي أنّه في الطّريقة الأولى عند تعريف عدّة Load Patterns داخل Load Case واحدة، نسبة التّرخيم تزيد كثيرا... هذا بسبب على أغلب الظنّ أننا لا نأخذ بعين الإعتبار توالي الأحمال كالطريقة الثانية.
ولكنّ الشّركة نصحت بإستخدام الطريقة الأولى.

بالمرفق الModels بالطريقتين.
أرجو من المشرفين إبداء الرأي بالموضوع

وجزاكم الله كلّ خير*


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في الجهود المبذولة


----------



## Hind Aldoory (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zahi baroudi (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ألا يوجد من آراء ؟؟​


----------



## مهاجر (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم

مع الشكر والتقدير لجميع المشاركين من إستشاريين ومهندسين ...

أرجو ألا يتوقف هذا النقاش الهادف

إدارة الملتقى


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تقديري واحترامي


----------



## zahi baroudi (24 ديسمبر 2012)

أخ حسان أرجو منك ابداء رأيك​


----------



## mat_10001000 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدموسى (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (5 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك لك استاذي العزبز عمران على هذا الجمع الطيب.


----------



## سامح مكة (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## hamedo30 (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## hmaida2008 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## civil en.ali (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## خنجر نون (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mossab khaled (8 نوفمبر 2015)

_*لماذا دائما لا يتم اكمال المناقشات 
وكتابة نتيجة النقاش في صورة ملف وورد ؟؟
*_


----------

